# Post your car pictures here.



## c-aTTle (May 27, 2004)

wouldnt it great to know your TT instead of just screen name.
here is mine.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*


----------



## TTRPM (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

Heres mine


----------



## Linus-tt (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

Two pics of my car!


----------



## KRAZYKOREAN (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (Linus-tt)*

Hey TTRPM what grill and what lip is that thanks


----------



## TTRPM (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (KRAZYKOREAN)*

Thats the Caractere Grill with the surroundings unpainted and the DMConcept Carbon Lip and splitters


----------



## German-Style (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (TTRPM)*

The TT from a friend


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (German-Style)*

My first Audi and a VW fan too.
2003 Audi TTQR 225 Dolomite Gray Pearl Effect with black Baseball Glove interior.


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

The red one is mine.


----------



## adamo (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (German-Style)*









Pretty boring right now...



_Modified by [email protected] at 2:40 PM 8-23-2004_


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Another pic!


----------



## thesteve (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (German-Style)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German-Style* »_









Hey......custom job on the rear seats?????? I thought you could only get the "baseball" trim package on the roadster.....


----------



## AviTT225 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

















Also pretty boring....but 270bhp is pretty nice


----------



## Zoom (Dec 12, 1999)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

Here is mine:


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (Zoom)*









hot stuff


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

those are nice cars!


----------



## AviTT225 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (Zoom)*










AMAZING TT bro








Is that a "Dietrich" front and rear bumpers (spoiler too?)?


----------



## logigeek (Jul 26, 2004)

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:41 PM 8-23-2004_


----------



## logigeek (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (logigeek)*

Some very nice looking rides there!!!! Here are a couple of pics of my Dads car. I hope to get myself in a TT soon as well, I should have probably just bought his ALMS that he traded in


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Hey zoom*

Orange is not one of my favorite colors, but WOW that's really nice.


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Hey zoom (blackfnttruck)*

Here's one I saw at Treffen 04, very nice


----------



## Zoom (Dec 12, 1999)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (AviTT225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AviTT225* »_









AMAZING TT bro








Is that a "Dietrich" front and rear bumpers (spoiler too?)?


Thanks for the compliments, yes! those are modified Dietrich front and rear bumpers (and spoiler too!)


----------



## -POPOV- (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

Here is mine.
http://public.fotki.com/QUTTRO/
First post, but been reading the vortex about 3 years.


----------



## c-aTTle (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (-POPOV-)*

Finally you post. 
btw I really like your car. glad to find out the owner. I saw your car pict before at audiworld.
This is one of the best TT I ever see


----------



## -POPOV- (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

Did not know that it has been posted at audiworld. 
Glad to here you like it!! Some hate it because they think i have changed the original look heavily. A lot of people ask me if it is a porsche, sometimes even i think that i have changed the "look" to radical...








Well i live in Sweden and i have done all of the work on my car myself.
What does "btw" stand for?


----------



## Linus-tt (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (-POPOV-)*

by the way


----------



## -POPOV- (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (Linus-tt)*

Ok, i understand.
Linus: Jag har sett att du brukar vara på detta forumet men vi ses även på nordicaudi.
Sorry for the swedish language, Linus is somebody i know from another forum in sweden.


----------



## wolfsburgSLC (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (German-Style)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German-Style* »_









That is what a TT should be. What BBS wheels are those? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black 2.0 (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (wolfsburgSLC)*

i was wondering the samething which bbs rims are those? nice tt by the way


----------



## Iiro (Jul 6, 2004)

Those are BBS LeMans.


----------



## Bus Rider (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (Linus-tt)*

Linus-tt what kit is that?


----------



## c-aTTle (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

my friend's TT


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

Two of mine from last weekend


----------



## -POPOV- (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (TT Quattro 00)*

You can find more info on it here:
http://www.sce.se/


----------



## -POPOV- (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

That was a nice one! What brand are those side skirts?


----------



## b51.8t02 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (TT Quattro 00)*

Ver Very nice cars, mad props to everyone who posted their pix here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

does any one know what kit the black one with the deep wheels has?


----------



## TTakes2 (Apr 6, 2004)

*pleanty of pics with sig names at www.ttgallery.fotki.com*

http://www.ttgallery.fotki.com 
a long time favorite of most


----------



## ashih (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: pleanty of pics with sig names at www.ttgallery.fotki.com (TTakes2)*


----------



## cubstter (Apr 27, 2004)

*Okay... here is my beauty... *


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Okay... here is my beauty...  (cubstter)*


----------



## German-Style (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (wolfsburgSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgSLC* »_








That is what a TT should be. What BBS wheels are those? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

These are BBS from a Race Serie. The center of the rims consists of magnesium. The Boltenpattern is 5x112 and the szice ist 18x9 and 10" ET 50.
These are very very rarely










_Modified by German-Style at 11:12 AM 9-15-2004_


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (-POPOV-)*









































MMM... stockness


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (Gotta Be A Dub)*

wowo any suggestions on how to resize thes or if any one can please do


----------



## wannabejdm (Sep 30, 2004)

dam i really wanted a TT for my first car now i just need one


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Yall Know me....*


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Yall Know me.... (TighTT)*

That one is hot!!


----------



## Ringking (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Yall Know me.... (CanadianTurbo)*









I want this one


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: Yall Know me.... (Ringking)*

There are a lot of broken pictures now, but bump for some great cars.


----------



## audiagb (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Yall Know me.... (Raring 2 Go)*

the person with the orange tt do you plan on keep it or selling the car for something else please let me know what all of you other tt owners are going to do


----------



## Shakal (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Yall Know me.... (audiagb)*

Here is one small picture (I dont have bigger now), but next week I will upload normal pictures when it will be changed - new suspension kit, ABT front grill, 3.2L Rear Exhaust Valance, side skirts and new front bumper
















BTW: -POPOV-, your TT looks great














How big rims are that and how much is your car lowered?
Shakal








_Modified by Shakal at 6:42 PM 1-23-2005_


_Modified by Shakal at 6:43 PM 1-23-2005_


----------



## twentyeight (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt
MORE PICS GUYS!!!


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (twentyeight)*

Phat like a Buffet junkie!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Core (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (SAMMICHES)*

to each their own taste .. but that car looks like a snow plow ..


----------



## Core (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (c-aTTle)*

post pictures of my car(s) here .. i can post pictures of my weekend car and i'll post pictures of my TT when it arrives ..


----------



## Core (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Yall Know me.... (TighTT)*

i love the setup on this .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice rims, great kit .. nice brakes


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Yall Know me.... (Core)*

Dang, some of you have some nice rides. I'll be posting mine in a week or so, just waiting for the suspension & wheels to go on. I'll be doing it Euro stylz


----------



## Core (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Yall Know me.... ([email protected])*

fix your site, i'm trying to buy or atleast look at the audi tt quattro stuff you have for sale .. 
Fatal Error 

Miva Merchant has encountered a fatal error and is unable to continue. The following information may assist you in determining the cause of the error: 
Error Code: MER-DTB-00028 
Description: Database version mismatch. Expected 4.13, found 4.23.


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Yall Know me.... (Core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Core* »_fix your site, i'm trying to buy or atleast look at the audi tt quattro stuff you have for sale .. 
. 











our apologies, Ric is dedicating the entire day to fixing it


----------



## Volkswackin (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (Iiro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iiro* »_Those are BBS LeMans.

AKA LM's. Fantastic wheel.
-Rick


----------



## cyberhero (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (Volkswackin)*

JUST BUY MINE 3 MONTHS AGO, It's winter here so i won't do any modification before summer. I already have GIAC chip just waiting to install it. next mod will be a bigger intercooler


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (Zoom)*

very HOT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Alright as promised, some prelim. pics before I go take some good ones. 



















_Modified by [email protected] at 5:58 PM 1-31-2005_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (VWRulez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRulez* »_very HOT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Post your car pictures here. (Zoom)*



Zoom said:


> Beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

